# can anybody give me advice



## bobbyboy (Apr 30, 2008)

hi just got a male white faced tiel. i know that i must be patient with a new tiel, by letting it get used to it's new home. it has been 4 days now. he is a sweety. he is scared of me, but is in love with my african grey. she is already calling him by name. i have been putting in small cut grape pieces in and some beans. it looks like he does not like it. maybe he does not know what it is. how do i get him to eat fruit and veggies. i want my baby to be healthy. 
then, do i put toys in. i have hung a toy i made, but no interest. i want to spoil him. 
i talk to him all day, but no go. 
anyway hope you all can help
thanks 
bobbyboy


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi there welcome to the forum congrats on your new tiel, with some it just takes a little longer for them to settle in its a whole new world for him right now and your a stranger  I would give him a few more days I am sure he will settle in soon. Don't be surprised if he doesn't eat a lot of fruit most cockatiels are not big fruit eaters but keep offering different kinds and eventually he might try it, for veggies try different kinds parsley hung up on the cage and corn are usually big hits you can also try a frozen veggie mix boil some up and offer it to him mine love that. When introducing toys some take a little longer to play with them I know with mine they are not sure at first when I put a new toy in but after a bit of studying it they get curious enough to try it out, I would put a few different kinds of toys in and change them up every few weeks.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Welcome to TC, I'm sure that with a lot of patience your little baby will be fine. One way that I can get Dooby to eat something he hasn't tried before is to pretend that I'm eating it. Tiels have a wonderful way of thinking that every bit of food is for them, just slowly and quietly will do it, he/she will soon come around and yes, put toys in, he may not be interested for a while but I'm sure it won't be long.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

my tiels love birdie bread which we make for them using Muffin mix (the kind w/out lard in the ingridents), we cook up beans ( we use a 15 bean package), Mixed veggies (we use the frozen kind (it's actually better for them and us vs. canned veggies i just read that the other day), we mix the Muffin mix according to the package in a big bowl ( if it takes Milk we subsitue that with either water or Apple juice), if it takes butter we leave that out all together, we also boil a couple hard boiled eggs and I use my Magic Bullet food processor thingy and crush up the hard boiled egg Shell and all and add that to the mix then when the beans are done we drain them and run cold water over them to help cool them down and add that to the mix, We also cook Whole wheat noodles and do the same as with the beans (drain and cool) then add to the mix and mix it up really well (we use a big bowel but we have over 40 birds), then we'll take some dehyrdated papaya and cut it up in small pieces and mix it in and pour it into the pans (we use 2 bread pans and a cake pan) and bake it as the dirrections say on the box for the temp. The more goodies added the longer it'll take to cook though Just use the normal way of finding out of it is done, Sticking a toothpick in the center if it comes out clean (not doughy) then its' done we also line the pan with a little bit of Seeds and pellets (thats what ours eat) sometimes we'll use Nutra berries broken up and sprinkle millet, then we pour the batter into the pans and sprink the mix of seed/pellets or Nutra berries/ millet on top (we do this because we had a guest think it was people food and ate it He said it was really good he didn't even notice the egg shells LOL) then when it's done we let it cool, and cut it into squares, and we have a tupperwear type bowl we fill up with the biridie bread and put it in the fridge, the rest (because like i said we make big batches because we have alot of birds) we use a big ice cream tub (the plastic kind with the handle after its been washed good of course), and put Syran wrap over it and then put the lid on it and freeze it until we need it 

My tiels seem to be like my budgies, They love Beads and strings and occasionally a bell 
but mine love to nibble on the strings where we have them tied to the cage or play gym , and they love the beads 

most of my toys i've made with beads have just a few beads on it because that's how mine like it, they don't really play with the ones that have a lot of beads on it, Unless it's to move the beads to get to the string lol 

But it'll take Time and patiences for your new bird to get used to you and trust you and before you know it you'll have a "growth" on your shoulder 

When i got my 1st pair of Tiels they were in my daughters room for quarantine, then after that was up they got moved to my sons room because the kids were in there the most (thats where the video games were and the movies) then I decided to move them out to the living room because the kids were in school all day and they'd come venturing out to the living room any way so might as well bring em out 

about a month after moving them out to the living room I sat down on the couch to eat my dinner and the next thing i knew i had 2 little helpers , before this they'd step up and sit on you but that was it they wouldn't come to you on thier own accord), and they'd fly to the back of the couch and "Sneak" down my arm and steal food off my plate and sit there and eat it, majority of the time our dinner is Bird friendly So I just let them steal the food then before i knew it Nibbles was letting me pet her head and give her scratches But baby to this day perfers not to be touched, But she will step up fine most of the time. 
but that just made my day when they came to me for my dinner and let me touch at least one of them 

Patience is always the key NO matter if it's Feathered kids, Furred Kids or human kids


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would keep talking to him and Iam sure he will warm up to you  I would try some peas and corn they seem like favourties for alot of tiels


----------

